# Threading vs. Waxing



## chinadoll (Mar 19, 2007)

I like threading. It's more precise and cleaner. It took a few times to get use to it. Waxing does not really take all my eyebrow hairs out. In NY it's all the rage now. For 7.00 your eyebrows are threaded and you return maybe every 3 weeks or so..depending on your growth.


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,

Threading is a lot nicer and more precise, but it's too painful for me. :scared:


----------



## dinokiss21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I loooooooove threading, however I have to go every week


----------



## missnadia (Mar 19, 2007)

Dumb question: What's threading......:tocktock:


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 19, 2007)

its when the tech uses two threads twined together to"rip" out the hairs, by opening and closing the threads it isss painful, i thought i was gonna cry the first time but i loove it!


----------



## mowgli (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah threading leaves your eyebrow area so smooth, even the tiny hairs get pulled out! and regrowth takes a lot longer too..


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Mar 19, 2007)

I used to go to a threading salon too. It is a bit painful, yes.

Now, I am personally tweezing my eyebrows and I am ok with it.


----------



## chinadoll (Mar 19, 2007)

Sometimes threading can make them too thinned out. Gotta watch out for that or your eyebrows disappear..ha.


----------



## missnadia (Mar 19, 2007)

So it's like plucking them out but with a thread instead?? Why not just use tweezers?


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 19, 2007)

because its more thurough than tweezing and gets the job done better than wax( an you cant get burnt this way)


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ive never done threading but im assuming its better than waxing. I do my own brows by plucking because they always mess up my brows.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 19, 2007)

I love threading too. It's soooo painful, but never the less worth it.


----------



## make79 (Mar 22, 2007)

I love threading. I've tried the 4 methods (wax, shave, tweeze and threading) I think threading is the best. I hurts but the pain doesn't last. I need to get mine threaded now that I look at them.


----------



## kellianne76 (Mar 22, 2007)

I would love to have my eyebrows threaded sometime but I need to find a place that does them.


----------



## jayleelah (Mar 22, 2007)

You girls all say that it hurts but I had my eyebrows threaded when I was in egypt and was surprised that it wasn't that painful.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2007)

ditto for me!!


----------



## jessimau (Mar 22, 2007)

I haven't gotten my eyebrows threaded yet, but I did have it done to my upper lip and LOVE the results. The place I went is so far from me, but I think I'll go back when it's time for my eyebrows to be done again.


----------



## Sonia_K (Mar 22, 2007)

I have done both threading and waxing and I usually like the results better with threading, it does hurt a little bit but not for long. I need to get it done every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## teleigh (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been letting mine grow in so I could go have a professional thread them. I'm finally going tomorrow. I hope it doesn't hurt too bad!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 22, 2007)

Some people can not have their eyebrows (or any other area waxed for that matter).

If one is taking Accutane, or up to 6 months after finishing a course, the waxing can burn skin anywhere on their body.

If one is using Retin A, or similar, the wax cannot be applied where ever they apply the Retin A.

A painful red scar can result that takes several days to heal.

Threading is fine - no different than plucking - and will not burn/harm the surrounding skin.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 23, 2007)

I prefer threading. It's a little more uncomfortable than waxing but the results are excellent and seem to last longer. I was used to paying less than $8 in NY but where I am now(Michigan) I can'f find anyone who does for less than $12 and thats twice as much as waxing.

wow, i kinda sound cheap...


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 23, 2007)

i'd feel the same way! in my town, it's $20 and even though it's a block away, i'd rather do it in NYC even though i gotta pay the train lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 23, 2007)

Never heard of threading. Never had my eyebrows done and I plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm currently on the verge of growing my eyebrows out then getting them threaded.

I've never had my eyebrows threaded either, but from what I heard the result is usually much better than waxing/plucking. I'm pretty tolerant to pain, so I wouldn't mind.

I mean plucking and waxing never bothered me.

After all we all heard of the saying, "Pain is beauty."

(Which is true to some extent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## YoursEvermore (Mar 26, 2007)

One of my friends raved about threading, so I finally got up the courage to do it. I was really glad I did. It made my eyes water (I think that's because of all the nerve endings being aggravated), but the pain was equivalent to tweezing for me. It was really nice because she was able to give my eyebrows a nice shape, which I've been able to keep up with regular tweezing. I thought waxing was way more painful -- plus it leaves you red for the rest of the day. Threading doesn't do that, make you bleed, or burn you. Threading all the way!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 26, 2007)

I love threading it is quite painful but it gives a cleaner look than waxing and it last longer.


----------



## chocobon (Mar 27, 2007)

I go for threading of my eyebrows and my upper lip every 2-3 weeks,I love how clean and well groomed my eyebrows look after!!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow you're good I'm too chicken to get my upper lip threaded!


----------



## fierce_diva (Mar 30, 2007)

Threading all the way!! I used to spend $14 for my eyebrows......but then i found out that the indian beauty salons charge way less $3.00 the key is if you find one you like keep her....took me a few ladies that butchered my eyebrows till i found my current threader


----------



## Colorlicious (Mar 30, 2007)

I LOVE THREADING! lol i think i started a thread about it a couple weeks ago. It's so much better and leaves your eyebrown lookin' niiiiiice! I get compliments on my eyebrows everytime!


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 30, 2007)

For brows, def. threading! And it's super cheap!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

i used to get threading but it was breaking me out reallllly bad so i went to waxing. then i realized that waxing was giving me darker acne marks. so now i use an epilady. thats what my fam calls it. its the little rotating think with the million tweezer heads. its quicker and costs less


----------



## Nisherz187 (Mar 31, 2007)

Threading by far.


----------



## FabSephoraJunki (Jun 2, 2007)

i used to get my eyebrows threaded but the lady who did it 4 me moved away nd now im depressed...and my brows are crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so im looking for someone new in the fort lauderdale area...if anyone knows of sum1 let me know!!! im desperate lol


----------



## Bikz (Jun 2, 2007)

I prefer waxing...Some people doesn't have skills for threading,no matter how professional he/she is...


----------



## greatnana (Jun 4, 2007)

I have never had it


----------



## raspberry (Jun 4, 2007)

Can you only only do it with facial hair?


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 4, 2007)

I do my own brows by plucking I have never done threading or waxing.


----------



## Nox (Jun 4, 2007)

Anywhere that hair grows can be threaded. One contestant on ANTM 7 had her hairline threaded back because it was so low it almost sat on top of her eyebrows.

It's very precise and quick, but since it takes out a very small area at a time, it may not be the hair removal method of choice for some people.

Threading is also called "_khite_" in some areas.


----------



## goddess (Jun 5, 2007)

I've never waxed my eyebrows but I have threaded them a few times before. It's really cheap here. You can thread your whole face as well but it's not recommended for acne prone skin. Threading hurts though. My eyes always tear up when I do them


----------



## KristinB (Jun 5, 2007)

I looked up that prices for Des Moines and it is $24. I think I will stick with my $6 waxes and that is going to a small-town salon. It is $12+ at the larger salons.


----------



## magda1983 (Jun 9, 2007)

Threading.. i love it.. and i feel so flawless after it)


----------

